# Drug Law Enforcement School for Patrol Officers (FREE!)



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

*Drug Law Enforcement School for Patrol Officers*

The DLESP is a 2-day program which provides updated training to police officers and sheriff's deputies to help law enforcement officers detect drug-related crime and activity in their streets and communities. The DLESP trains officers in development of reasonable suspicion and probable cause, offers suggested measures on how to respond to their observations and to develop a drug case toward a successful resolution. This program is not intended to teach highway interdiction techniques but is intended to supplement other interdiction-related training programs.

*Prerequisites for Attendance:* Qualified applicants must be full-time, sworn law enforcement peace officers with little or no drug enforcement training or experience.

*Program Highlights*

Drug Recognition and Field Testing
Methods of Concealment
Roadside interviewing
Raves and Club Drugs
Indoor Marijuana Cultivation
Developing Reasonable Suspicion
Enforcement options
Clandestine Laboratory
*Length and Pricing*

Program Length: 2 days

Tuition Cost: None

Other Costs: Students will be responsible for travel, meals and lodging.

March 28-29, 2006Lincoln, RI

*Go to Registration here:Registration*

*Additional information:*
E-mail: [email protected] or phone: 800-74FLETC, ext. 4799.E-mail: [email protected] or phone: 800-74FLETC, ext. 2496.


----------

